# Can goats get colds?



## punkgirrl (Sep 23, 2010)

I am a very new goat owner. I have a young herd of a 3 month old and a 4 month old. I go to feed them today and both sound horse. Both are also coughing. Do I call the vet? What do I look for? They are wormed and got shoots.
Thank you for your help


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 23, 2010)

There can be a lot of reasons why the goats cough. As far as worming, have you had a fecal done? A single dewormer doesn't take care of all parasites. If you are new and feel more comfortable, then have a good goat vet out, have a fecal done and learn from the vet call. We try to help but the fact is that we aren't there physically looking at your goats so all we can do is guess. I really would suggest either getting a vet out or a very experienced goat person to look at your goats. The fecal is important too.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 23, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> There can be a lot of reasons why the goats cough. As far as worming, have you had a fecal done? A single dewormer doesn't take care of all parasites. If you are new and feel more comfortable, then have a good goat vet out, have a fecal done and learn from the vet call. We try to help but the fact is that we aren't there physically looking at your goats so all we can do is guess. I really would suggest either getting a vet out or a very experienced goat person to look at your goats. The fecal is important too.


Karen is absolutely correct...so many differant things can make a goat cough...thier so young, I would get a fecal done...your in Florida..weathers humid??  Dusty hay..? Lung worm?? Pneumonia..etc etc...you would be driving yourself insane with treatments and speculations..and their very young to start pumping them with all kinds of speculatory treatments...


----------



## punkgirrl (Sep 23, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> There can be a lot of reasons why the goats cough. As far as worming, have you had a fecal done? A single dewormer doesn't take care of all parasites. If you are new and feel more comfortable, then have a good goat vet out, have a fecal done and learn from the vet call. We try to help but the fact is that we aren't there physically looking at your goats so all we can do is guess. I really would suggest either getting a vet out or a very experienced goat person to look at your goats. The fecal is important too.


I have done the wormer how the vet said to start and now on to the one time every 3 months. She did not have worms at the last vet visit. Got app at 3:30


----------



## punkgirrl (Sep 23, 2010)

by "I would get a fecal done" do you mean take the goat in or just bring poop?
My goat got the run after last trip. I do not think she likes cars. I will take her in but only if it is needed.
I live in FL super humid. They have dust. 
Dying waiting for the vet to call back.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 23, 2010)

Just take a fecal sample in to the vet. Does your vet do farm calls? Meaning that they come to your farm?


----------



## punkgirrl (Sep 23, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Just take a fecal sample in to the vet. Does your vet do farm calls? Meaning that they come to your farm?


The guy that comes to the house will not touch my goat. I have a great vet 2 towns away. I live in a small town in FL
I just want to do anything to keep her off the pepto diet.


----------



## glenolam (Sep 23, 2010)

Another shot in the dark - have you taken their temperatures?

Are they still eating/drinking/playing/going to the bathroom ok?

If it's just a cough with a little horseness, no temp or other obvious sign of something wrong, you *may* just want to wait and see, but still discuss it with your vet so there's peace of mind on your part.


----------



## punkgirrl (Sep 23, 2010)

no temp and eating like normal.
Sorry to sound like a freak it is just the young one is also under weight. So I worry so much about her.
You guy talk  about eye lids a lot they are also normal. Poop it not funny at all. But they do have runny looking eyes. You know like a people kid when they are sick.


----------



## glenolam (Sep 23, 2010)

It could be something as simple as allergies.  If it's dusty and humid in FL right now all sorts of things are floating around in the air.

I have a wether who's been coughing for over a month now....nothing's 'wrong' with him, per se, everything checked out A-OK, but he just coughs from the dryness we've had here.

I think you should talk to your vet about them, see what they say.  Be sure to tell them everything is normal, except for the eyes, horseness and coughing.  Maybe they know of something in your area that's been causing this for a few goats.

And don't worry about being so anxious or acting like a freak.  It'd be nice if there were more people like you out there instead of those who could give a rat's *behind* about their animals and let them get anorexic, anemic, sick, etc.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 23, 2010)

punkgirrl said:
			
		

> no temp and eating like normal.
> Sorry to sound like a freak it is just the young one is also under weight. So I worry so much about her.
> You guy talk  about eye lids a lot they are also normal. Poop it not funny at all. But they do have runny looking eyes. You know like a people kid when they are sick.


You dont sound like a freak!! Dont ever feel bad for asking!!!  You love your babies!!

Suggestion..when you dont know whats going on...elimate possible issues..I would definatley start by taking the poop to the vets...you can probally wait and get an ans to that right away...and no temp is always good!!

Its so hard cuz they cant say Mommie I dont feel good...and they never ans when you ask where it hurts...  

But I do know that weather changes and new hay and new dust etc can irritate them..????

Good Luck..


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 23, 2010)

Anything pathogenic that would cause runny eyes and a cough would almost certainly be accompanied by a fever..  If they don't have a fever right now, well...it's probably environmental.

Just keep an eye on them.  If they seem to turn off for the worse, take their temperature again.  If they're feverish at that point, start antibiotics.

Right now, though...doesn't sound like there's much you can or should be doing that you haven't already done.


----------



## punkgirrl (Sep 23, 2010)

You guys are great for calming fears. Thank you so much
Took my herd of two in. But had some bad sounds in the lungs but not anything to bad as we found it. A shoot of antibiotic. Pills for the cough. No worms in the poop. All in all they are in good shape. Peed and pooped in my car. Boy do I love my babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds like you got everything taken care of. That was great that you caught it early so that there was an easy fix.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 24, 2010)

punkgirrl said:
			
		

> You guys are great for calming fears. Thank you so much
> Took my herd of two in. But had some bad sounds in the lungs but not anything to bad as we found it. A shoot of antibiotic. Pills for the cough. No worms in the poop. All in all they are in good shape. Peed and pooped in my car. Boy do I love my babies.


What was the antibiotic, how much did they give, and did they instruct you to continue giving more shots at home?

Also...what was the pill for cough?!?


----------



## mistee (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a ND doe that hacks all winter due to allergies from the dust in the hay.. Come spring and summer she is 100%

glad to hear they are ok!


----------

